# NOISY CRICKET II D25



## Moosa86 (15/11/17)

Who has stock of the 
*NOISY CRICKET II D25?*


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/11/17)

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/wismec-noisy-cricket-ii-25/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Craig0 (15/11/17)

Moosa86 said:


> Who has stock of the
> *NOISY CRICKET II D25?*



We have at Vaper's Corner too.

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/wismec-noisy-cricket-ii-25-mod/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

